# Joke and Trivia.



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Saw this for the first time tonight https://www.youtube.com/user/gooutdoorstv the bit at 30 secs.
It certainly has to be a joke and the knot is trivia, insignificant. I'm glad the knots I have used when climbing and caving have been tied better than this.
Or is my wife right when she says I'm getting stupid with my comments as I get older.
Regards.
p-c


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well spotted.

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I think that used to be called a "single overhand knot" and was used for........

adding to another one to make a reef knot or a granny......

and not a lot else, certainly not something that you would wish to risk your life on IMO......

admittedly he is only trying to tidy up some spare, but I wonder if I could find him a pair of needles and a pattern he could make me a new scarf?

Dave

I sent it to my son who is a climber (he also uses Go Outdoors) and he has sent me back this;

Initially I thought the same, but it is actually ok. They have tied in with a double figure of 8, backed up with a poorly tied and placed stopper knot. The loop on the harness is a bit long, and the stopper knot would do nothing if the double 8 slipped. Knot ideal I am a-frayed.

That's his opinion anyway.....


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Thanks Penquin. I just saw a single overhand knot through a loop. Looking again I see what your son sees and it is just a bad stop knot.
Please also thank your son.
Regards
p-c


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

That knot is entirely correct; the double figure 8 loop is clipped into his harness. Always put an overhand knot in the tail over the standing part of any knot - especially in synthetic fibres. It absolutely prevents the knot untying itself. (It could've been done more neatly!)

PS: anyone wanting to learn to tie knots properly look here: http://www.animatedknots.com


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

subfiver said:


> That knot is entirely correct; the double figure 8 loop is clipped into his harness. Always put an overhand knot in the tail over the standing part of any knot - especially in synthetic fibres. It absolutely prevents the knot untying itself. (It could've been done more neatly!)
> 
> PS: anyone wanting to learn to tie knots properly look here: http://www.animatedknots.com


Thanks

That is a very useful link.

Geoff


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Yawn.:frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Did I understand any of that?

I'm a fraid knot


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Get knotted you lot!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pippin said:


> Get knotted you lot!


Is that your best


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I used to be able to tie a brilliant Monkeys Fist! You had to learn knots when I did my RYA Skippers exam and I was best at that one (despite it not being in the test). Great for whacking mutineers around the head with.










Just a tip for that Go Outdoors place. They price match anything you can find online and you can still get a further 10% off. Those chairs for a fiver are not bad either picked up two the other day. My Kayak which was £399 in Go Outdoors, Tuggers found for £299 online and with the discount card and price match I got it for £269.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Tres facile ..

http://tinyurl.com/h9mcvsu


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well at least I did not get roped in to make a comment.Knot my style.:wink2:


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Well at least I did not get roped in to make a comment.Knot my style.:wink2:
> 
> cabby


Better


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

That Monkeys Fist knot is knot what real seafarers called it.

For some reason it was/is named a Dog's Dick.


----------

